# Are old Lanzar OA subs any good?



## Buickmike (Aug 10, 2012)

Thinking about doing IB in the trunk of my GN and seem to come across the old school Lanzar OA's pretty often. Are these any good? I used to have a pair of LP 12's back in the day and they were freaking strong subs.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

I wish I could give you some honest feedback. I have an OA12 myself. A friend of mine ran some back in the 90s, and he loved them though I never got to hear them personally.


----------



## Buickmike (Aug 10, 2012)

smgreen20 said:


> I wish I could give you some honest feedback. I have an OA12 myself. A friend of mine ran some back in the 90s, and he loved them though I never got to hear them personally.


Thanks for the info. Did your friend run them IB, or in ported enclosures? How come you have not used yours yet?


----------



## Buickmike (Aug 10, 2012)

Anyone else?


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

He ran them IB in a Tracel? 

I haven't ran mine as I don't have a vehicle where it's possible to.


----------

